# Dixie Jon Boat Anglers at Black Shoals this saturday May 19th



## bsanders (May 15, 2012)

gate is opening at 5:45 am. so be there early and be ready. we are going to start at safe light this saturday so we can take advantage of the top water bite. if you are fishing your first time with us go to the website and print off and fill out along with have your moneys ready.
www.dixiejonboatanglers.blogspot.com


----------



## Edo (May 15, 2012)

planning to fish saturday with you guys......what would be last day for practice at the lake before the tourney start.....if you have that rule....


----------



## bsanders (May 16, 2012)

dont have a no practice rule. i will be there friday myself.


----------



## Edo (May 16, 2012)

ok kool...thx


----------



## LIPS (May 17, 2012)

Be prepared to pay 10 bucks a person. 20 bucks a boat. That's what they asked of us this year.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 17, 2012)

LIPS said:


> Be prepared to pay 10 bucks a person. 20 bucks a boat. That's what they asked of us this year.



Are u serious


----------



## shawn dooley (May 17, 2012)

what about a canoe  will they let me fish the contest


----------



## LIPS (May 18, 2012)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Are u serious



Yes


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (May 18, 2012)

yall got ripped! ten per boat is a norm.


----------



## Edo (May 18, 2012)

always been 10 for me....unless they changed something


----------



## LIPS (May 18, 2012)

Edo said:


> always been 10 for me....unless they changed something



When I called on our tournament they said 10 per person. I asked again if they meant ten per boat and they said no. Its per person. That's when I said no thanks. We will fish somewhere else. Tthats stupid price. Then had to pay to open early which I was ok with.


----------



## bsanders (May 18, 2012)

yea. its ten per person for a tournament. which i don't understand at all. we are guaranteeing money for that day. thats like with bear creek wanting to charge, what they told me, $500 BUCKS  for someone to have a tourney. that is absurd!!! everybody wines about the money and a budget, and us tourney guys are guaranteeing an amount and they want to jack i way up. And yes we have to pay 20 bucks for the guy to be there early, which he set, but i don't mind but cut us some slack. Its getting to the point where putting gas in the tank for an outboard is justifiable now. the point of a jon boat is to be able to go fishing and not have a bunch of money out like a "baas boat" does, and they are making it very difficult.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 18, 2012)

From what I gather here, SJA and/or HVBA, are only paying ten bux per boat.


----------



## bsanders (May 19, 2012)

i said something about that to them and they said it was that way but someone else took over the staffing and that changed.


----------



## Brine (May 20, 2012)

Somebody's got to pay for the chrome wheels on the golf cart 

Speaking of payouts... If anyone knows Ruark's home address, please let the air out of his tires late Friday night before the next tourney. He's making the rest of us look as bad as we are. 

Congrats to him and Scott on another landslide win


----------



## arcadedawg (May 20, 2012)

*Black Shoals*

Lord, please dont let Ruark read this.  His head barely fits in the boat now.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (May 21, 2012)

Maybe of we pay 20 bucks per boat  thay will keep a eye on the parking lot a little better.


----------

